# Where is Andrew Poulsom - MrExcel MVP ?



## vds1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello Folks,

Andrew Poulsom - MrExcel MVP last activity shows May 21st, 2017. He was my guru in Excel with Total post of  73,092. 

I was wondering if anyone knows about his well being. 

Thanks,
VDS


----------



## Fluff (Aug 23, 2019)

Whilst he's "retired" from the board, this was recently posted by another member 





> Andrew is sole director of a company here in the UK and I see his accounts are up-to-date so I assume he is OK.


----------

